# Samsung HDTV



## blushes605 (Feb 6, 2011)

Can rabbit ears be used with a 2003 Samsung 32" HDTV? I recently sold mine which I had always used with cable and it worked great. The new owner is saying it won't work with an antenna. What does he need to make it work with an antenna - I think he is using rabbit ears.

Blushes605


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

With the transition to digital broadcasts, you would need either an OTA/ATSC tuner or a digital converter to bring in any TV signals.


----------

